# Help please! Found injured pigeon



## Great and Small (Dec 23, 2011)

I found an injured pigeon but am not sure what is wrong with him. He can’t fly; has a small wound on his left wing with lots of feathers missing, a small wound on his tail area; all tails feathers minus one broken one are missing and he can’t move either of his legs though I have occasionally noticed slight movement in the leg area – like he’s attempting to retract his feet. He also has no grip. I can’t afford to take the pigeon to a vet and I don’t want him put down either because he’s eating seeds and drinking water just fine. He’s not fluffing his feathers and seems quite alert. He’s not holding his left wing any different from his right but he can’t fly. I’m guessing that’s a combination of missing wing feathers, no tail feathers and no ability to stand up. I read some pigeon forums and have made a nest for him with food and water within reaching distance and he is safe and warm in a cage. I live in Las Vegas – is there anyone who can take him? I don’t mind caring for him until I he is better and can fly so I can let him go where I found him but I’m worried I don’t know enough and maybe he is paralyzed or does have a broken wing and I’m doing him more harm than good? Please help me if you can – I don’t like animals to suffer and nor do I like to see their lives disregarded when all they need is some help from us.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Do you have any photos? This will help greatly in determining what needs done.

Do you have a vet who is good with birds and who you trust? If this is a predator attack, this little one will need antibiotics right away. 

We do have a couple of Vegas members I think, so hopefully one can pipe up here soon.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Posting for Crobbins, who would like to take this bird in:

If at all possible, go to a well-recommended bird vet who can give you better suggestions on meds and dosages. 

Also, please post pics of the bird when you get a chance--otherwise, it will be very hard to know what to say to help (won't know extent/type of wound etc.)

Because of the wounds, I would put on antibiotic asap. (Because they could have been caused by a predator.) I'm going to pull an antibiotic suggestion from another member's post:


whytwings said:


> Poor little thing
> 
> If it were me I would hunt down some AMOXYCLAV / AUGUMENTIN ........they are human antibiotics that work well in pigeons . I have used both previously . I would suggest somewhere between 25 mg - 50 mg if you can hunt them down . The weight of the bird will determine the best dosage , hopefully some experinced member will be able to help you out shortly .


I've also read that clavamox or baytril would be useful. (Baytril in particular is broad spectrum, so it would be good.)

Here's a page about dosages of some of the more common pigeon meds (including Baytril.)
http://www.homingpigeon.com/article/Dosage.html

Another thing that will be useful for the wounds is some Neosporin (triple antibiotic ointment) to apply to the open wounds each day. Not only will this keep them soft--but in conjunction with internal antibiotics, will greatly help prevent infection.

BTW--before applying Neosporin, you can carefully bathe the wounds with sterile saline solution (Wal-greens carries it--though if you buy there's know that it comes out way too fast) or diluted (with sterile water) iodine. 

I'm trying to think what else you're going to need. Be sure to have a separate cage--preferably in a separate room, to keep this bird away from your current one until this one is healthy. 

Buy some frozen peas with no seasoning just in case.

Also get some Kaytee Exact just in case. Along with this, buy a fairly large syringe and some balloons such that you could make the feeder in this vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bin7rhSLQss

You'll want a heating pad and a blanket. The blanket can go over 3 sides of the cage while the heating pad goes underneath or on one side. 

There could be a broken wing and/or leg. We're going to have to really really look him over when he gets to you. 

Info on broken wings: http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/brokenwing.html

Also--be warned that if these are predator wounds, he might get the antibiotics too late. Just so you're ready for the possibility that you could be just gentling the end. On the other hand, pigeons are very tough--so it's worth the fight. 

Beyond this, I don't know what else to tell you until we have more detail on the exact injuries.


----------



## nicole (Mar 27, 2006)

Just saw this posting. How's the bird? I'm in LV.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This vet will look at the pigeon free of charge. He's been really wonderful to our member, Louise.

Dr. Patrick Hauck
2675 E. Flamingo Rd.
Las Vegas, NV 89121
(702) 734-9761
They see both pet and feral pigeons.
If they are feral, the rescuer will need to continue home care as the office will not keep them.
This is a very friendly and supportive office.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would bring him to that vet Charis has posted, ASAP.


----------



## Crobbins (Nov 2, 2011)

*update on injured pigeon in Las Vegas*

Ok guys,
thanks for all the direction. You are all awesome people in your own right just for looking out for this guy. Unfortunately I only have had one response and the lady said she was eager to talk to me. I even gave her my number and she said she would call but hasn't. I am begging to fear the worst for this little guy.You know hope for the best plan for the worst.I contacted the vet and made a tentative appointment otherwise the vet said just come in and they will do their best to see me asap. I just sent another e-mail to the person who posted so say a prayer or wish me luck. I will keep you all posted. Thank you so much for the support from all of you and I hope you all have an excellent New Years.

Ps. Here is PB's latest picture. I love how the purple is coming in around the neck!


----------



## Crobbins (Nov 2, 2011)

ok guys I made contact via e-mail with the lady.The pigeon looks very healthy indeed and the feathers are returning nicely. Ill post the e-mails and picks tonight.


----------



## Crobbins (Nov 2, 2011)

*hurt pigeon in vegas*

On 12/30/11 11:14 AM, "Christopher Robbins" <[email protected]> wrote:

Hi their it's me again
. I don't know if you called or not but I was concerned about the pigeon and was wondering if you could give me an update?Is the pigeon ok?Do you have any pic's you could send me?Please let me know what is going on . Thank you so much, hope to hear from you very soon..

Chris
Henderson Nv.

Hi Chris,

I’m so sorry; weekdays are incredibly hectic for me and today was spent running around doing all the stuff I don’t get time to do during the week. Nicolas the pigeon (Because I found him around Christmas – St Nick) is doing well 

His feathers are starting to grow back – quicker than I thought! I’m still a little concerned about his legs. They seem stronger but he still doesn’t seem to be able to stand up on them.

He’s getting feisty. When I first bought him home, he was quiet and would let me carry him in and out of his box and dress his wounds. But now he coos (I can hear it’s an upset coo and not saying hi!) and tries to peck me every morning and night when I feed and water him and change his bedding. It doesn’t hurt but I know he just wants to get the hell out of there. I’m always very gentle with him.

Do you have other pigeons? I heard they get better quicker with others around them. Do you have a big cage? I only have a small cat carrier (brand new so no cat smell) and worry he doesn’t have anywhere big enough to test his wings. He’s been kept outside on my balcony since I bought him home (I have two cats and a dog inside) but I tend to him every morning before work and every evening when I get home. I also cover the carrier at night so he feels safe and is warm.

I’d be ok with you taking him if that’s best for him but I’d still like to release him back to where I found him (Downtown) when he’s completely better.

I am emailing you some pictures I took of him today.

Thanks for staying in touch with me!

Tess


I hope the pics attached if not ill try again tonight


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't see the pics, but it's great that he's getting new feathers. A cat carrier will work for now, though it'll be too small when he starts excersizing when he feels better. 

On the porch in just a cat carrier doesn't seem very safe and it seems like rodents could get to him. 

Any word whether she got to go to the vet?

Feisty is good!


----------



## Crobbins (Nov 2, 2011)

this is the last reply from the lady who found the injured pigeon FYI
Hi Chris,

Thank you (and everyone else for their concern). Last week I bought s bigger cage so he could work on building his wing strength again. All his feathers had grown back and I figured he had about a week left until I could release him back to where I found him. I guess the latch wasn't that great on the cage (unless he's super smart and worked it out). But on Sunday morning I got up to see the cage door open and he was gone! I looked everywhere but couldn't find him. So, he flew off which is a Goidelic thing; I'm just hope he finds his way back to downtown to be with his flock.  Thanks again for all your support!!

Tess


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He was outside? I hope a raccoon didn't get him.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Crobbins said:


> this is the last reply from the lady who found the injured pigeon FYI
> Hi Chris,
> 
> Thank you (and everyone else for their concern). Last week I bought s bigger cage so he could work on building his wing strength again. All his feathers had grown back and I figured he had about a week left until I could release him back to where I found him. I guess the latch wasn't that great on the cage (unless he's super smart and worked it out). But on Sunday morning I got up to see the cage door open and he was gone! I looked everywhere but couldn't find him. So, he flew off which is a Goidelic thing; I'm just hope he finds his way back to downtown to be with his flock.  Thanks again for all your support!!
> ...


It's not really safe to keep a bird alone unsupervised in just a cage outdoors. Predators are smart enough to get past that. 

Thanks for trying to help him though.


----------



## Crobbins (Nov 2, 2011)

No Raccoons here in Vegas , Actually it just depends on where in Vegas you live depends on what predators you deal with. Mainly cats and humans are the biggest threat. My PB is definately a house pigeon ( indoor).cant get Him back in his cage half the time. Is it normal for pigeons to be such picky eaters? I've tried all the suggested treats and he just puts his nose up in the air. Well at least he eats what's good for him.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Crobbins said:


> No Raccoons here in Vegas , Actually it just depends on where in Vegas you live depends on what predators you deal with. Mainly cats and humans are the biggest threat. My PB is definately a house pigeon ( indoor).cant get Him back in his cage half the time. Is it normal for pigeons to be such picky eaters? I've tried all the suggested treats and he just puts his nose up in the air. Well at least he eats what's good for him.


Sometimes you have to put stuff in their bowl for a while until they think about trying it. I've heard of people crushing up raw unsalted Spanish peanuts and putting it in with the seed to get them used to it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Crobbins said:


> *No Raccoons here in Vegas *, Actually it just depends on where in Vegas you live depends on what predators you deal with. Mainly cats and humans are the biggest threat. My PB is definately a house pigeon ( indoor).cant get Him back in his cage half the time. Is it normal for pigeons to be such picky eaters? I've tried all the suggested treats and he just puts his nose up in the air. Well at least he eats what's good for him.



Never say never. They are everywhere.


----------



## Crobbins (Nov 2, 2011)

Kinda sounds like the philosophy of believing in something in your mind will make it your reality. The key to that is some people get put into institutions and some don't lol. I get your meaning though Jay and true stranger things have happened.


----------

